# Reds?



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Me and my room-mate recently moved to Pensacola from Okaloosa county, we have done decent with the sheepies but are really interested in the reds. Any advice on bait and location would be great! also we can fish NASP so if you know any good spots there that would be great!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Hard to beat ft. Pickens.cut mullet,fresh shrimp.


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for the info, thats one spot we haven't tried yet, can you fish there 24hrs a day?


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

You can buy a night owl pass so you can get in early or late. You buy it from the gate. You can also get them at Johnson Beach.


----------

